# Rear rooflight flyscreen



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have a Hymer 644 rear lounge model and the flyscreen cassette on the rooflight above the rear lounge has deteriated over the years until now it is completely distorted and unusable. Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement without having to go via Brownhills or other Hymer dealers. Thanks in anticipation.

Ivan


----------



## Colsom (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Ivan
Try this link
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/l_id129/Caravan_Rooflights.aspx

Dont know if they do Hymer, might be worth a wee look


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

or O'Leary's or Franks Caravans or... I think it is a fairly easy to get component. Could be a special one.
Alan


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

rosalan said:


> or O'Leary's or Franks Caravans or... I think it is a fairly easy to get component. Could be a special one.
> Alan


Blimey Alan are Franks Caravans still going,must be over 30 years .


Les


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Franks Caravans certainly are still going and bigger than ever. I think they focus on Trade shows now, more than their store in Luton. At the last few Motorhome shows, they have been one of the largest outlets. Their prices sometimes match their size but bargains are to be had.
In the past they stripped down a lot of 'dead' caravans but now their focus is on the void left by all of the closed down accessory stores that used abound.
Alan


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Donaghey M?homes in Eire are Hymer agents - just had a wheel arch from them at about 15% cheaper than B*********, even with post ~& packing.

Good service & very friendly.

00353 749 111111.

Regards


----------

